# PORTRAIT SESSION (girl)



## portrait tips (Sep 3, 2010)

natural light portrait
H/Blad 503cx  150mmF4 lens
Kodak T400cn
Flextight scan





girl study 2 by radfordphoto, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 3, 2010)

photo is unavailable


----------



## portrait tips (Sep 3, 2010)

Please try again


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 3, 2010)

I think its a great image. Nice tones and focus is sharp.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't find anything wrong with it.

Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 3, 2010)

This is one of the nicest images I've seen here.

Very nice lighting...  I love the subtle tones in the background.  The clothing is in harmony with the background, both in tone and topic.

Sure, the lines of her arms lead right off the bottom of the frame, but the fall-off of light pretty much takes care of that.

Her expression is very compelling.

The only suggestion I can come up with is:  Did you try bringing down the tone of the buttons?  They're the brightest component in the composition.  Being so small, I don't really feel it's a concern.

All-in-all, a very enchanting portrait.

Just to be clear...  *this is top-drawer work*.

Thanks for posting this.  I'm feeling re-inspired.

-Pete


----------



## Aayria (Sep 3, 2010)

Perfectly stunning.  They say the eyes are a window into the soul, and this picture is a beautiful example. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 3, 2010)

Absolutely great and stunning image. Love the tone, pose, everything. Beautiful.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2010)

I was going to say stunning, but it's already been used twice.  I consulted the thesaurus.  How about......

Lovely.

The little girl's expression makes me wonder.  I mean that in the best possible way.  What going on behind those beautiful eyes?  I wonder.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 3, 2010)

She looks sad, or is it that she's leading a hard life? Powerful image.

The bright buttons are OK with me.  I think they lead you back up to that beautiful face.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 3, 2010)

Cant add on much more than what was already said.  Great work.

I checked out your flickr and again, really stellar stuff.  Love the clean, simple, yet impactful images you make.


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW.  just WOW!


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 3, 2010)

Natural light too! Goodness. Who needs strobes when you can make natural light do that.


----------



## tmkc (Sep 3, 2010)

love the way you captured the eyes, what character the pose has, and her clothes are perfect for the atmosphere of the photo as well...i want to take pictures this well one day


----------



## portrait tips (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your positive feedback, it's very much appreciated.
cheers,
Wayne


----------



## mmartin (Sep 7, 2010)

Great work. Love the contrast and the overall feel of the image.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 8, 2010)

After seeing this I have just realized why I'm digitally disappointed, if my MF's are still working I think I'll go back to film. As stunning has been used previously, lets just say exquisite, you saw the light. H


----------



## gsgary (Sep 8, 2010)

This is more proof that digital is not upto film for portraiture, best i have seen on here


----------



## Laika (Sep 9, 2010)

This is simply lovely. Everything about it is just perfect.


----------



## N1C0L3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wayne,  you did a tremendous job on this picture.  It reminds me of the portraits Sally Mann did of her children.  Is it printed on warmtone paper or did you tone it afterwards?


----------



## dannystoria (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW!! This photo really captured my attention right away. It sucked me in and it was really hard to look away!! FABULOUS!!


----------



## JenR (Sep 26, 2010)

Just beautiful! Love the lighting, love the tones


----------

